# Gas price... Today



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

How much did you pay for fuel today?
Gasoline, diesel, regular or premium...

If you got some today, AND have logged in to PaintTalk.com,
Would you leave a quickie post here in this thread and tell us where you are, and how much?

...It's gonna REALLY go through the roof if they start trading oil based on the euro !!! And, Dubai is pushing hard to be the new global financial center...

Central coast, CA $3.44 regular, $3.65 premium.
r


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

$3.18 for gas (was $3.29 last week)

Diesel still at $3.68


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

$2.98 for Reg.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

(yesterday when you posted)

$3.14 regular


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

$2.85 for regular in StL.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

$2.95 for ethanol blend (down 10 cents from a week ago), a few pennies more for reg. unleaded and $3.49 for diesel.

Oh yeah, I'm in NE Iowa


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

Regular is down to $3.05 today (down 25 cents since last week), they must feel sorry for us because of the Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Firemike said:


> they must feel sorry for us because of the Thanksgiving Holiday.


hmmm....usually they hit us harder at the holiday's...


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

$2.83 for regular in North Carolina
$2.89 last week.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

$3.09 reg. here in Pittsburgh


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Different station today...

3.38 reg
3.58 prem

...Maybe it IS a Tday bonus...

My prices here on the central coast are sure looking like the highest.

Maybe it's because we got producing oil wells 5 miles away,
and refineries a little over an hour's drive east of us...
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Maybe it's because we got producing oil wells 5 miles away,and refineries a little over an hour's drive east of us...
> r


You hit it on the head. Getting oil shipped in is one of the key factor's to it's being so expensive. If you look at the prices, you're at about $3.40 and here is about $3.15. Not too far off from each other and that's odd. Usually CA is hitting $4.00 when we're over $3.00....

I absolutely can't wait to pay my truck down some more so I can get a more efficient truck. That will be a sweet day


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2.99.9 today reg unleaded


----------



## ronar construction (Sep 16, 2007)

$4.72/gallon but that's canadian. Our gallon is bigger because our dollar is worth more:laughing: but just for a little while


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Ronar,
Yep, imperial gallon IS bigger and the loonie is bigger, too!

If only people would buy a Ford.
r


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Rich, you got oilwells in CT & RI ???

I'm sry, I didn't know that...

Well, if you can go work for someone you can ride a motorcycle to work.
Cheap transport and fun, too.
Only thing more fun is acrobatic flying.
r


----------



## jmthoupaint (Apr 17, 2007)

2.77 reg Houston Tx


----------



## thepaintermanuk (Dec 9, 2007)

Try $10.00 a gallon in the UK!!!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.eia.doe.gov/oil_gas/petroleum/data_publications/wrgp/padd_1c_mini_report.html

We use this report to get real data. It comes out every Monday afternoon. You can find your region by going to the www.eie.doe.gov site.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Gosh Tony, how real do you want the data to be?

You can buy unleaded a block down the street from my house, this morning, for $3.38 at the liquor store.

Best place to buy Corona's, too!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

$3.25 today and rising


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Gosh Tony, how real do you want the data to be?
> 
> You can buy unleaded a block down the street from my house, this morning, for $3.38 at the liquor store.
> 
> Best place to buy Corona's, too!


How real? What do you mean? Try this link that will cover your area and is probably a little more accurate. 
http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_gnd_dcus_sca_w.htm
http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_gnd_a_epmr_pte_cpgal_w.htm


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

$2.89 on Gulf Coast.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Hey Tony,

Well, when I put gas in my truck at the quick stop, and drive two blocks home, crank up the pc and post the price on PT, how could you get a more REAL figure than that?

I'd say my accuracy would be pretty good unless I got over a dozen Coronas in me along the way during that 10 minute time span.

I know I'm a painter, but a minute per bottle is only for the first few!
Yah, I must be slackin...

A 12pak lasts an hour these days... must be gettin older.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> I know I'm a painter, but a minute per bottle is only for the first few!
> Yah, I must be slackin...
> ...


Come on now! 10 minutes!! Must be that corporal tunnel in the elbow slowing you down. 


:drink: :jester:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Yah, I gotta admit it, Tony...
Not as aggressive as I once was.

Gas here on El Camino Real was $3.38 a couple hours ago.
No beer.

Pretty tight situation around here...
I went in to drop $20 in the tank. It wouldn't even get me 10 gals of fuel.
But I'm not whining.... get this part...

There was a cute young thing in front of me in line.
Entertaining tats, and lotsa piercings, well, you know...

She hands the clerk a 5 and asks for $2 on pump #7 !!!!! 
NOT even a gallon!
I offered her a 5 so she could at least get a couple gallons.
She said she was just going across town to get money from someone...

Crazy!


----------

